# 49 muertos de momento ( varios de ellos policías) en un asalto a la valla de melilla



## Perro marroquí (24 Jun 2022)

Y las prostitutas de la cruz roja celebrando la invasión









Tragedia en la frontera: los centros sanitarios de Nador registran ya la cifra de 31 muertos


Aunque Rabat reconoce ahora 23 fallecidos, las asociaciones de derechos humanos elevan esta cifra a 37; insisten en que muchos heridos están muy graves y otros han perdido la vista




www.larazon.es






Gracias Sánchez


PD: me gustaría unir esta noticia al hilo que abrí hace semanas . En Marruecos la situación de sequia es brutal y puede estallar una revuelta que agrave mas la situacion:









Marruecos va a hundirse por esta razon


Antes que nada procedo a comentaros que he abierto un canal en YouTube Suscribiros : https://youtube.com/channel/UCcKHIKFBP6_o4_cUsYECwKw No es la posible guerra contra Argelia , las tensiones con España u otros lios, el verdadero problema de Marruecos se llama sequia . Actualizo toda la...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (24 Jun 2022)

Moritos VS Negrocs FIGHT

Es un WIN WIN


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (24 Jun 2022)

Dudo muchísimo que 4 policas moros hayan muerto 

Lo dudo mucho......


----------



## aretai (24 Jun 2022)

53 muertos


----------



## Freedomfighter (24 Jun 2022)

Las fronteras deben ser defendidas por el ejército, y a sangre y fuego.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (24 Jun 2022)

Un muerto hace 40 años hubiese evitado estos muertos de hoy.


----------



## SolyCalma (24 Jun 2022)

4 muertos policias? coño para que están las metralletas, si eso debia ser como un ataque zombie.


----------



## ANTRUM (24 Jun 2022)

La ultraderecha aprovechando las desgracias humanas para hacer campaña, muy lícito


----------



## SBrixton (24 Jun 2022)

Europa usa España como barrera de contencion contra la inmigracion africana, esperan sera algo brutal las proximas decadas.

España como Estado en bancarrota, necesita de la UE a muerte para sobrevivir y acepta el trato como uno de sus pocos atractivos para seguir siendo util a los protestantes de arriba.

Marruecos se compicha con España para sacar tajada de ambos, UE y España. Les vá metiendo inmigrantes dosificadamente, es util para ambos, de paso Marruecos se quita su peor morralla de en medio y genera un problema a España con los Menas y otros a los subsharianos que se lo tienen que currar mas para pasa ese filtro cada dia mas estrecho para ellos porque depende de la geopolitica.

Al final pasan estas cosas y las que quedan.


----------



## Visilleras (24 Jun 2022)

¿Os habéis fijado en el vídeo que acompaña la noticia?

¿Qué hacen la gorda de rojo y la otra con pinta de choni?

Periodistas no parecen


----------



## Impactrueno (24 Jun 2022)

Fronteras ucranianas: salen mujeres y niños, hombres a luchar.

Frontera marroqui: salen hombres, ni rastro de mujeres o niños.

Los medios: los negros huyen de guerras y hambre.

La realidad: quieren dejar a nuestras mujeres e hijos en manos de los negros que dejan entrar.


----------



## luca (24 Jun 2022)

Borrado x firma.


----------



## Impactrueno (24 Jun 2022)

ANTRUM dijo:


> La ultraderecha aprovechando las desgracias humanas para hacer campaña, muy lícito



¿Cuantos de los que han saltado la valla has acogido en tu casa?. Espero sentado.


----------



## Aiporfavar 1.0 (24 Jun 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> ¿Os habéis fijado en el vídeo que acompaña la noticia?
> 
> ¿Qué hacen la gorda de rojo y la otra con pinta de choni?
> 
> Periodistas no parecen



Y hay otras dos mujeres repugnantes celebrando el asalto y echando fotos para su Onegeta.


----------



## Sonico (24 Jun 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Y las prostitutas de la cruz roja celebrando la invasión
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En las noticias nada


----------



## jaimitoabogado (24 Jun 2022)

Y han pasado 400 ,haber cuando se vuelven las cifras a la inversa


----------



## Sonico (24 Jun 2022)

SBrixton dijo:


> Europa usa España como barrera de contencion contra la inmigracion africana, esperan sera algo brutal las proximas decadas.
> 
> España como Estado en bancarrota, necesita de la UE a muerte para sobrevivir y acepta el trato como uno de sus pocos atractivos para seguir siendo util a los protestantes de arriba.
> 
> ...



Y de las que no nos enteramos.


----------



## abe heinsenberg (24 Jun 2022)

El personal no sabe que los moros y los negros se llevan a muerte no se tragan y estos a su vez no tragan a los blancos.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (24 Jun 2022)

Yo me esperaria a que las cifras las de ana pastor y nadie mas. 

Eso o añadirle varios ceros a la derecha y cruzar los dedos que nadie los denuncie. 

Es nuestra prensa


----------



## EGO (24 Jun 2022)

Los policias muertos son marroquis.

Esto es bueno para nosotros,porque las cosas al otro lado de la valla se van a poner calientes.


----------



## Albion (24 Jun 2022)

Supongo que la culpa será del malvado hombre blanco.


----------



## Gotthard (24 Jun 2022)

Habria que fortificar la frontera con morteros, artilleria y nidos de ametralladoras. 

A la primera que les rechacemos un asalto a las bravas no vuelven a intentarlo.


----------



## Eyman (24 Jun 2022)

Muro, metralletas, el que pase se devuelve.

En nada, asunto solucionado. 

Si no se hace es porque el gobierno es parte del problema.


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (24 Jun 2022)

Como han tenido que ser los enfrentamientos para que mueran 4 policías y 49 inmigrantes. Ahí ha tenido que haber tiros como mínimo.
Mucho ha tardado en pasar algo así teniendo en cuenta que hay asaltos de forma continua.


----------



## Koffing Salvaje (24 Jun 2022)

Bueno, pues de postre.


----------



## Cave canum (24 Jun 2022)

Vídeo de los ingenieros que han entrado esta mañana


----------



## Sardónica (24 Jun 2022)

No dicen el número de españoles que acabarán muertos o dañados a manos de toda esa basura infecta musulmana.


----------



## Abrazafarolas (24 Jun 2022)

La que están liando Putin, la extrema derecha y el machismo


----------



## RayoSombrio (24 Jun 2022)

Eyman dijo:


> Muro, metralletas, el que pase se devuelve.
> 
> En nada, asunto solucionado.
> 
> Si no se hace es porque el gobierno es parte del problema.



No lo hacen porque los narigudos quieren esa avalancha en Europa. Porque la solución es extremadamente sencilla y un muro lo levantas rápido.


----------



## RayoSombrio (24 Jun 2022)

LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS dijo:


> Como han tenido que ser los enfrentamientos para que mueran 4 policías y 49 inmigrantes. Ahí ha tenido que haber tiros como mínimo.
> Mucho ha tardado en pasar algo así teniendo en cuenta que hay asaltos de forma continua.



Porque la negrada habrá ido con todo en plan ariete.


----------



## Cave canum (24 Jun 2022)

Los policías muertos son gendarmes marroquíes pero hay 49 guardias civiles heridos. En momentos como estos pienso en qué harían los dirigentes que aman y defienden su país y me cago en Antonio y en su puta madre 









Heridos 49 agentes de la Guardia Civil y 57 migrantes tras el salto a la valla de Melilla


Un total de 49 guardias civiles y 57 migrantes han resultado heridos tras la entrada masiva de...




www.europapress.es


----------



## Otrasvidas (24 Jun 2022)

Gloria a los 4 héroes que han dejado su vida defendiendo la patria en acto de servicio.


----------



## Visilleras (24 Jun 2022)

Aiporfavar 1.0 dijo:


> Y hay otras dos mujeres repugnantes celebrando el asalto y echando fotos para su Onegeta.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1100720



Esas pueden ser periodistas, no lo descartes.

Pero las otras que digo yo, o son oenegeras, o chonis influencers que pasaban por allí


----------



## HUSH (24 Jun 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Dudo muchísimo que 4 policas moros hayan muerto
> 
> Lo dudo mucho......


----------



## Busher (24 Jun 2022)




----------



## Perro marroquí (24 Jun 2022)

Que La razón diga que hay 45 invasores y 4 gendarmes marroquíes muertos creo que tiene que ser verdad


----------



## Tan Chin Gao (24 Jun 2022)




----------



## Visilleras (24 Jun 2022)

Tan Chin Gao dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1100746




Ya somos dos.
El puto banner sale aún teniendo el bloqueador de publicidad en Chrome


----------



## nebulosa (24 Jun 2022)

Me se de alguno Q hasta septiembre no vuelve a trabajar.


----------



## Abort&cospelo (24 Jun 2022)

Y a la negritud quien coño la contiene si no son las putas fuerzas armadas, que para eso cobran! Que cojones pasa que no ponen un foso con caimanes y la valla la electrifican ademas de nidos de ametralladoras y cañoneras para proteger una frontera, un punto negro que afecta a toda Europa???


----------



## tovarovsky (24 Jun 2022)

Goelen a cuero del serengheti... jijijijij


----------



## RayoSombrio (24 Jun 2022)

Abort&cospelo dijo:


> Y a la negritud quien coño la contiene si no son las putas fuerzas armadas, que para eso cobran! Que cojones pasa que no ponen un foos con caimanes y la valla la electrifican ademas de nidos de ametralladoras y cañoneras para proteger una frontera, un punto negro que afecta a toda Europa???



Porque los gobiernos favorecen esta invasión


----------



## dadaw (24 Jun 2022)

Impactrueno dijo:


> cranianas: salen mujeres y niños, hombres a luchar.





Impactrueno dijo:


> Fronteras ucranianas: salen mujeres y niños, hombres a luchar.
> 
> Frontera marroqui: salen hombres, ni rastro de mujeres o niños.
> 
> ...



No estoy para nada a favor de la inmigracion muslim, pero hay una gran diferencia entre las fronteras ucranianas y las marroquies. 
En una hay un mar que divide bien bien y donde no lo hay, existe una verja impenetrable para cualquier mujer o niño. En cambio a los ucranianos se les ha ayudado con autobuses y permisos de residencia para que viniesen.


----------



## CommiePig (24 Jun 2022)

sus Botantes dependientes de la paguita, sin empleabilidad, sin revisar sus antecedentes penales ni sanitarios


----------



## Kluster (24 Jun 2022)

De los creadores de "No ponemos concertinas para salvar vidas".


----------



## dadaw (24 Jun 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Y las prostitutas de la cruz roja celebrando la invasión
> 
> 
> 
> ...



si te preocupa la sequia en Marruecos (pais exportador neto de alimentos) esperate a conocer la situacion de Argelia(importador del 70% de su comida)...


----------



## Hermericus (24 Jun 2022)

Lastima no hayan sido 4.000


----------



## Perro marroquí (24 Jun 2022)

dadaw dijo:


> si te preocupa la sequia en Marruecos (pais exportador neto de alimentos) esperate a conocer la situacion de Argelia(importador del 70% de su comida)...



En Argelia este año llovió mucho , no solo eso sino que la subida tan fuerte del precio del gas le está haciendo ganar mucho dinero


----------



## cuatro.g (24 Jun 2022)

ANTRUM dijo:


> La ultraderecha aprovechando las desgracias humanas para hacer campaña, muy lícito



Tapate un poco anda.


----------



## Elbrujo (24 Jun 2022)

No entiendo como cojones tenemos una alambrada de mierda en lugar de un puto muro de hormigon de 20 metros de alto.

ESQUE NO ME ENTRA EN LA PUTA CABEZAAA


----------



## Henna (24 Jun 2022)

Solo veo esta noticia en La Razón y en Nius.
La prensa marroquí tampoco dice nada.

Lematin.ma - premier journal quotidien au Maroc.


----------



## España1 (24 Jun 2022)

Un campo de minas de 20 kms salvaría muchas minas.


----------



## España1 (24 Jun 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> No entiendo como cojones tenemos una alambrada de mierda en lugar de un puto muro de hormigon de 20 metros de alto.
> 
> ESQUE NO ME ENTRA EN LA PUTA CABEZAAA



Eso es que usted tiene sentido común, algo de lo que nuestros gobernantes adolecen


----------



## dadaw (24 Jun 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> En Argelia este año llovió mucho , no solo eso sino que la subida tan fuerte del precio del gas le está haciendo ganar mucho dinero





Perro marroquí dijo:


> En Argelia este año llovió mucho , no solo eso sino que la subida tan fuerte del precio del gas le está haciendo ganar mucho dinero



Tambien han subido mucho de precio los alimentos... y es de los paises mas importa con respecto a la poblacion que tiene.
Ademas Argelia vende gas a traves de gaseoductos, mucho menos rentable que el mercado Spot, ya que no tiene capacidad de licuefaccion como lo puede tener Qatar o EEUU.

De marruecos tambien te podria decir que los fosfatos que exportan han doblado de precio tambien.


----------



## Tzadik (24 Jun 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> ¿Os habéis fijado en el vídeo que acompaña la noticia?
> 
> ¿Qué hacen la gorda de rojo y la otra con pinta de choni?
> 
> Periodistas no parecen




En busca de rabo negro. Muchas mujeres ven a los negros como objetos sexuales. Sobretodo gordas y locas


----------



## zeromus44 (24 Jun 2022)

Ninguna muerte a lamentar.


----------



## España1 (24 Jun 2022)

Se va a poner negra la cosa.

ya veo a Antonio estrechando manos


----------



## Perro marroquí (24 Jun 2022)

dadaw dijo:


> Tambien han subido mucho de precio los alimentos... y es de los paises mas importa con respecto a la poblacion que tiene.
> Ademas Argelia vende gas a traves de gaseoductos, mucho menos rentable que el mercado Spot, ya que no tiene capacidad de licuefaccion como lo puede tener Qatar o EEUU.
> 
> De marruecos tambien te podria decir que los fosfatos que exportan han doblado de precio tambien.



Pero Marruecos este año tiene un crecimiento del Pib del 1% ( el menor de toda África)


----------



## amputado (24 Jun 2022)

uy que penita


----------



## Perro marroquí (24 Jun 2022)

El tema de brutal sequia en Marruecos no me extrañaría que lo estén intentando tapar de este forma


----------



## _V_ (24 Jun 2022)

ANTRUM dijo:


> La ultraderecha aprovechando las desgracias humanas para hacer campaña, muy lícito


----------



## Antiparticula (24 Jun 2022)

49 muertos.
Si esto pasa con Rajoy...


----------



## dadaw (24 Jun 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Pero Marruecos este año tiene un crecimiento del Pib del 1% ( el menor de toda África)



pues igual que españa en europa, porque ambos son paises muy dependientes del turismo, pero ambos paises tienen su economia muchisimo mas diversificada que Argelia, que solo sube su pib si exporta gas.
Que hará Argelia cuando se le acabe el petroleo? Ya consume mucho mas cada año debido a la subida exponencial de su poblacion, y que internamente esta subvencionado el gas y su consumo cada año es superior?

Pasate por aqui: 





Argelia otra olla a presión a punto de estallar


Venimos de este hilo: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/egipto-una-olla-a-presion-a-punto-de-estallar.1723124/# Veamos el 2º candidato a pais fallido si no mejoran las cosas en un futuro proximo, en este caso hablemos de la cercana Argelia, que también puede estar en una situación...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Macho Camacho (24 Jun 2022)

Caminan todos por la acera


----------



## Evil_ (24 Jun 2022)

Moviles que no les den que ya llevan de ultima generacion.


----------



## Maestro Panda (24 Jun 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Habria que fortificar la frontera con morteros, artilleria y nidos de ametralladoras.
> 
> A la primera que les rechacemos un asalto a las bravas no vuelven a intentarlo.



En esto hasta los de Best Korea lo tienesn más claro que nosotros, como dejó claro Cao de Benos.


----------



## Evil_ (24 Jun 2022)




----------



## medion_no (24 Jun 2022)

ANTRUM dijo:


> La ultraderecha aprovechando las desgracias humanas para hacer campaña, muy lícito



Ultramegamasterofderechasplus.


----------



## t_chip (24 Jun 2022)

ANTRUM dijo:


> La ultraderecha aprovechando las desgracias humanas para hacer campaña, muy lícito



La izqMierda llorando y manipulando aprovechando cualquier excusa, muy habitual.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## España1 (24 Jun 2022)

Evil_ dijo:


>



Un único lanzallamas y se les quitaban las ganas


----------



## daesrd (24 Jun 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Y las prostitutas de la cruz roja celebrando la invasión
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que manden a don Rodrigo para allá, o está de nuevo reduciendo a los vascones??


----------



## daesrd (24 Jun 2022)

ANTRUM dijo:


> La ultraderecha aprovechando las desgracias humanas para hacer campaña, muy lícito



La foto de avatar es tuya??


----------



## Baltasar G thang (24 Jun 2022)

ANTRUM dijo:


> La ultraderecha aprovechando las desgracias humanas para hacer campaña, muy lícito



de los inventores del 11m y rodea las sedes del partido de los sobres llega: la ultramegaderecha hace campaña con los muertos!!!

al ignore con el resto de suChumanos


----------



## daesrd (24 Jun 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Y las prostitutas de la cruz roja celebrando la invasión
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Otra vez han abierto las cárceles en morroco???


----------



## kabeljau (24 Jun 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> ¿Os habéis fijado en el vídeo que acompaña la noticia?
> 
> ¿Qué hacen la gorda de rojo y la otra con pinta de choni?
> 
> Periodistas no parecen



Yo creo que la gorda de rojo es esta:


----------



## ahondador (24 Jun 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Las fronteras deben ser defendidas por el ejército, y a sangre y fuego.




No. El ejercito español se creo para defender a otros paises


----------



## CommiePig (24 Jun 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Y las prostitutas de la cruz roja celebrando la invasión
> 
> 
> 
> ...



deberían meter a 1.000 de esos violentos en el palacete de Moncloa, y en Villatinaja, con toda la familia dentro

para que sientan lo que padecemos en los barrios de curritos remeros de TODA España

TRAIDORES HDLGP!


----------



## CocoVin (24 Jun 2022)

Y esto solo es el comienzo...


----------



## Evil_ (24 Jun 2022)




----------



## Evil_ (24 Jun 2022)




----------



## Gonzalor (24 Jun 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Habria que fortificar la frontera con morteros, artilleria y nidos de ametralladoras.
> 
> A la primera que les rechacemos un asalto a las bravas no vuelven a intentarlo.



Y meter en la cárcel a todos los traidores que les ayudan, incluidos los voluntarios de ONGs, a las que se debería ILEGALIZAR.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (24 Jun 2022)

La verdadera invasión viene de Sudamérica y no son indios son pantxis de descendencia europea, con apariencia europea, y que hablan español y trabajan por un 40% menos.


----------



## François (24 Jun 2022)

Los que han entrado tienen probabilidades de ser asesinos de policías . Pero no pasa nada, se quedarán aquí con paguita y asesoramiento.


----------



## Tales90 (24 Jun 2022)

Hostia puta me creia que eran agentes españoles, gracias a Dios que no.


----------



## Salchichonio (24 Jun 2022)

ANTRUM dijo:


> La ultraderecha aprovechando las desgracias humanas para hacer campaña, muy lícito



Hijo de putadesgracia humana es que haya miseria para españoles mientras escoria como tú trae africanos a gastos pagados.


----------



## Gonzalor (24 Jun 2022)

¿De quién fue la genial idea de quitar las concertinas?
Grazie Antonio.
Al menos, espero que si alguno de los 50 guardias civiles heridos era socialista o podemita, ahora deje de serlo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Jun 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Las fronteras deben ser defendidas por el ejército, y a sangre y fuego.



Lo intrigante es ¿ DÓNDE ESTÁN MILLONES DE MOROS Y NEGROS EN EDAD MILITAR QUE HAN ENTRADO DE FORMA ILEGAL EN EUROPA ?


¿ QUIÉN LES MANTIENE ? ¿ POR QUÉ ESTÁN TODOS COORDINADOS Y SIGUEN INSTRUCCIONES ?


----------



## Von Rudel (24 Jun 2022)

poner ametralladoras, en una invasión se combate, ya sea contra Rusos, americanos o negros.


----------



## Gonzalor (24 Jun 2022)

@Solidario García, ¿qué se siente cuando mueren tantas personas por culpa de VUESTROS reclamos?


----------



## JmDt (24 Jun 2022)

Un problema el del salto de la valla que se arregla con unas pocas mg- 42, alambre de espino y alguna que otra Bouncing Betty.

Que mueran 1 o 2 o 2000 ungas ungas me la pela. 

El problema está dejarlos pasar y mantenerlos en occidente ese es el problema.


----------



## ProfeInsti (24 Jun 2022)

Los medios de comunicación apenas dicen nada.


----------



## germano89 (24 Jun 2022)

Nada como un poco de circo antes de la cumbre de la OTAN. Ya tienen a la gente distraida para ocultar lo que hablen en Madrid.

Por mi parte que les dejen entrar y con armas. Cuanto antes se lie mejor para todos.


----------



## Vientosolar (24 Jun 2022)

Pocos se me hacen.


----------



## Gonzalor (24 Jun 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Los medios de comunicación apenas dicen nada.



¿Esperabas otra cosa?


----------



## jotace (24 Jun 2022)

Los mass mierda dicen en su mayoría cinco muertos, pero en "el faro de Melilla" hablan de cuarenta y pico y ponen esta foto:







Es posible que ahora mismo los teléfonos de las redacciones echen humo para conocer lo que realmente ha pasado al otro lado de la valla.

A este lado ya lo sabemos, asesinos y agresores que serán tus vecinos con acceso a paguita y feladoras de la Roja en breve.

No tardará en salir el gobierno a decir que los inmigroides se ven obligados a la violencia y que les abren las puertas por "humanidad".


----------



## Seronoser (24 Jun 2022)

Jajajaja como se está derroyendo Europa


----------



## kabeljau (24 Jun 2022)

Las impactantes imágenes de los inmigrantes detenidos por los gendarmes en Marruecos


Un video muestra como las autoridades marroquíes apilan en el suelo a los inmigrantes detenidos que intentaron saltar este viernes la frontera de Melilla




www.vozpopuli.com


----------



## Berrón (24 Jun 2022)

Deus vult


----------



## CRISIS TOTAL (24 Jun 2022)

ANTRUM dijo:


> La ultraderecha aprovechando las desgracias humanas para hacer campaña, muy lícito



Qué tonto eres....


----------



## Tornike (24 Jun 2022)

No se Rick..
Parece mas bien actores tumbados que no saben ni estarse quietos un momento


----------



## Terminus (24 Jun 2022)

ANTRUM dijo:


> La ultraderecha aprovechando las desgracias humanas para hacer campaña, muy lícito



Tu nacimiento sí que fue una desgracia humana


----------



## JmDt (24 Jun 2022)

Falcatón dijo:


> Yo hice el servicio militar en Melilla y sólo aprendí una cosa en ese año: jamás te fíes de un moro, tienen la traición como pilar de su cultura.



Todos los que hemos pasado por Melilla pensamos así. O los que han visto a moros hacerse fuertes en una zona o barrio..... 

Pregunten por la Zona de Mesa y López o dense un paseo por la noche por la Playa de las Canteras en Las Palmas de Gran Canaria...

Los únicos que no lo ven así sin los que o son tontos o viven del rollo ONG


----------



## Falcatón (24 Jun 2022)

Concertinas, un franja minada y ametralladoras. De verdad que no hay otra solución, un muro como el que quería Trump sería derribado con mazas.

Edito: esta vez han roto con cizallas una verja, no se cortan ni un pelo ante la impunidad y falta de riesgo así que o les cuesta la vida o no pararán de invadirnos. En definitiva, no pararán de invadirnos a no ser que gobierne una derecha no tímida ni hipócrita.


----------



## asakopako (24 Jun 2022)

Lo importante es el estado de la valla.

No hay que caer en la vallafobia.


----------



## Amraslazar (24 Jun 2022)

Que susto me habéis dado con eso de "varios de ellos policías" en el título. Pensaba que podrían haber muerto españoles, pero solo han muerto moros y negros, no personas.


----------



## superloki (24 Jun 2022)

Y mientras el Antonio...

*El Gobierno minimiza el primer salto masivo a la valla tras el cambio de posición en el Sáhara: "Marruecos también sufre presión migratoria" *









El Gobierno minimiza el primer salto masivo a la valla tras el cambio de posición en el Sáhara: "Marruecos también sufre presión migratoria"


Nuevo gesto del presidente del Gobierno, Pedro Sánchez, con Marruecos. Esta vez, tras registrarse el primer salto masivo a la valla de Melilla después de...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## Jose (24 Jun 2022)

ANTRUM dijo:


> La ultraderecha aprovechando las desgracias humanas para hacer campaña, muy lícito



Qué tonto eres de verdad. 
Te pongo en el ignore por tontaco. 
Qué cojones tendrá que ver la ultraderecha con que se maten estos desgraciados intentando entrar en otro país que no es el suyo. ? 

Los izquierdosos como tú tenéis un complejo de inferioridad y una falta de estima por vuestro país, tremenda.


----------



## JmDt (24 Jun 2022)

Jose dijo:


> Los izquierdosos como tú tenéis un complejo de inferioridad y una falta de autoestima por vuestro país, tremenda



Cierto muy cierto


----------



## brickworld (24 Jun 2022)

SBrixton dijo:


> Europa usa España como barrera de contencion contra la inmigracion africana, esperan sera algo brutal las proximas decadas.
> 
> España como Estado en bancarrota, necesita de la UE a muerte para sobrevivir y acepta el trato como uno de sus pocos atractivos para seguir siendo util a los protestantes de arriba.
> 
> ...



Es que España tiene una cara de turquia que no puede con ella…. Nos van a usar como campo de refujetas africanos Y NOS LOS VAMOS A COMER así de claro…

Ahora mismo a los MORONEGROS cada vez les resulta más difícil cruzar Irún así que ya sabemos nuestro papel la península ibérica como campo de refujetas a base de meternos dinero para pagar a funcivagos y langostas

Bueno Italia también pero al menos ellos tienen gas…


----------



## hastaloswebs2012 (24 Jun 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Los medios de comunicación apenas dicen nada.



Estan acabando de decidir como lo presentan... No te preocupes que hablarán, lo que pasa es que *la versión que van a presentar va a favorecer mas a Marruecos que a nosotros.* Como si lo viera. Las consecuencias pueden ser terroríficas. Son capaces de desarmar a la G.Civil o abrir totalmente la valla.


----------



## Skywalker22 (24 Jun 2022)

Eso es ya una guerra.

Ese número de muertos es una barbaridad.


----------



## f700b (24 Jun 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Un muerto hace 40 años hubiese evitado estos muertos de hoy.



Va para 47

menuda nos viene con la hambruna que viene


----------



## Skywalker22 (24 Jun 2022)

hastaloswebs2012 dijo:


> Estan acabando de decidir como lo presentan... No te preocupes que hablarán, lo que pasa es que *la versión que van a presentar va a favorecer mas a Marruecos que a nosotros.* Como si lo viera. Las consecuencias pueden ser terroríficas. Son capaces de desarmar a la G.Civil o abrir totalmente la valla.



No lo creo. Las cosas en Europa está muy mal. Saben que no podemos absorber más inmigración.
El dinero para ayudas sociales cada vez es más escaso.
Todo apunta a mayor control de fronteras.


----------



## brickworld (24 Jun 2022)

joder todos directos al medio campo del madrid 
Lastima que sobren y que no parece que tengan ganas de doblar el lomo 
Cheques De la Cruz roja para todos!!!


----------



## César92 (24 Jun 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Y las prostitutas de la cruz roja celebrando la invasión
> 
> 
> 
> ...








__





La inmigración impulsa la población de España hasta un nuevo máximo: 47,43 millones







www.lavanguardia.com





Y aquí tenemos un blanqueo de la INVASIÓN.

Espero que algún día se haga justicia y veamos a la escoria colaboracionista colgada de un árbol.


----------



## siroco (24 Jun 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Un muerto hace 40 años hubiese evitado estos muertos de hoy.



no hace falta ningún muerto, basta con llevarlos de vuelta al otro lado de la valla, en frío, en caliente, o en templado. Y si vuelven a saltar se les vuelve a llevar hasta que se cansen.

No hubiera vuelto a intentarlo ninguno y se hubiera terminado el problema.


----------



## DOM + (24 Jun 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Las fronteras deben ser defendidas por el ejército, y a sangre y fuego.



Por otro lado LO NORMAL en cualquier pais soberano. Menos aquí.


----------



## Freedomfighter (24 Jun 2022)

DOM + dijo:


> Por otro lado LO NORMAL en cualquier pais soberano. Menos aquí.



Perro Sánchez es la putita de la reinona alauita, él sabrá porqué


----------



## César92 (24 Jun 2022)

Aiporfavar 1.0 dijo:


> Y hay otras dos mujeres repugnantes celebrando el asalto y echando fotos para su Onegeta.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1100720



A esas habría que hacerles como hicieron la muy democrática resistencia francesa a las colaboracionistas.

Es más, yo sería partidario de rajarles la cara con un cutter oxidado. Destruir una nación no debería salirle gratis a nadie.








Una cosa que me llama la atención es, que la resistencia francesa sólo iba a por las francesas que se juntaban con alemanes y no con los negros de la colonias. En mi opinión, me parece más desleal juntarse con un negro que con un alemán.


----------



## REVOLUCION_CASERA (24 Jun 2022)

mas carga de trabajo y puestos de trabajo para policias y funcionarios en general, y mas sufrimiento para el resto que lo pagamos de distintas formas.
solo espero que los que se benefician ahora sus hijos lo acaben sufriendo tambien.


----------



## Dr.Nick (24 Jun 2022)

Yo diría que hay mínimo 40 muertos. Alguno se mueve pero la mayoría están tiesos


----------



## Decipher (24 Jun 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Las fronteras deben ser defendidas por el ejército, y a sangre y fuego.



Pero si no los expulsan. Estamos gobernados por TRAIDORES. Así con mayúsculas.


----------



## Nicors (24 Jun 2022)

El responsable de las muertes es el puto gobierno social comunista por llamar a la invasión.


----------



## Nicors (24 Jun 2022)

Hace falta que mueran policías o gc para que hagan algo.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (24 Jun 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Y las prostitutas de la cruz roja celebrando la invasión
> 
> 
> 
> ...



QUE ABRAN FUEGO DE UNA PUTISIMA VEZ CONTRA ESAS BASURAS OSTIAPUTA YA


----------



## César92 (24 Jun 2022)

Evil_ dijo:


>



Dios, parece sacado de Guerra mundial Z.

Menuda escoria está entrando en nuestra patria.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (24 Jun 2022)




----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Jun 2022)

Estoy mirando las imágenes del telediario y todos los negros van encapuchados es decir quieren ocultar su identidad.

El gran black lives matter europeo está a punto de estallar.

Europa arderá por los cuatro costados


----------



## César92 (24 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Estoy mirando las imágenes del telediario y todos los negros van encapuchados es decir quieren ocultar su identidad.
> 
> El gran black lives matter europeo está a punto de estallar.
> 
> Europa arderá por los cuatro costados



Lo peor es que la gente no lo ve.


----------



## Quetiemposaquellos (24 Jun 2022)

Evil_ dijo:


>


----------



## Floid (24 Jun 2022)

superloki dijo:


> Y mientras el Antonio...
> 
> *El Gobierno minimiza el primer salto masivo a la valla tras el cambio de posición en el Sáhara: "Marruecos también sufre presión migratoria" *
> 
> ...




Eso no es del todo cierto, ha dado una nota informativa y en la radio lo he oido felicitar a os guardias civiles y condenar la grave y violenta entrada a la fuerza a nuestras fronteras


----------



## George Orwell (24 Jun 2022)

Hay que cerrar la frontera y que no pase ni el viento.
Esto va a traer mucha cola y problemas muy serios si no nos ponemos desde ya a tomar medidas contundentes.


----------



## Kriegsmarine (24 Jun 2022)

ANTRUM dijo:


> La ultraderecha aprovechando las desgracias humanas para hacer campaña, muy lícito



Tan lícito como pedir más y más y decir que nos hace falta.....o no has visto hoy la secta?

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## teperico (24 Jun 2022)

Por que no electrifican las vallas? Alguien entiende por que??????


----------



## jotace (24 Jun 2022)

Cinco muertos y la pérdida de un agente han dicho en los telediarreos.

Antonio ha dicho que gran actuación de Marruecos, ese aliado, que valió la pena bajarse los pantalones y lubricarse el ano.

¡Circulen y vayan abandonando el hilo ordenadamente!!


----------



## teperico (24 Jun 2022)

George Orwell dijo:


> Hay que cerrar la frontera y que no pase ni el viento.
> Esto va a traer mucha cola y problemas muy serios si no nos ponemos desde ya a tomar medidas contundentes.



Hay que electrificar las vallas. Punto.


----------



## empepinado (24 Jun 2022)

Y porque follan tanto?? Y porqué se reproducen tanto???


----------



## kabeljau (24 Jun 2022)

¿Alguien sabe si Marruecos tiene algún ministro maricón?


----------



## empepinado (24 Jun 2022)

Nadie les ha llamado , vienes con palos y garfios y te encuentras la muerte, habértelo pensando


----------



## empepinado (24 Jun 2022)

47 votantes menos de la PSOE y podemos


----------



## circodelia2 (24 Jun 2022)

Tremendo....pero siempre igual, me imagino delirando claro que un dia entren una manada enorme de estos gorilas al Congreso y empiecen a mamporros con todos, todas y todes y al parlamento europeo lo mismo. Mira mejor que salten la valla de sus urbanizaciones de lujo con vigilancia.
....


----------



## midelburgo (24 Jun 2022)

Muro a la israelí y que lo pague Morroko.
O a lo RDA, bien minada.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (24 Jun 2022)




----------



## dadaw (24 Jun 2022)

kabeljau dijo:


> Las impactantes imágenes de los inmigrantes detenidos por los gendarmes en Marruecos
> 
> 
> Un video muestra como las autoridades marroquíes apilan en el suelo a los inmigrantes detenidos que intentaron saltar este viernes la frontera de Melilla
> ...



Es decir, que si no es por la policia marroqui, entran 500 mas.
vamos, que hemos cambiado el sahara por su servicio de protección de frotneras, y resulta que no es muy fiable siquiera...

Si han matado a 5 policias marroquies que se preparen los niguers que la proxima los marroquies dispararan primero y luego preguntaran.


----------



## Gonzalor (24 Jun 2022)

dadaw dijo:


> Si han matado a 5 policias marroquies que se preparen los niguers que la proxima los marroquies dispararan primero y luego preguntaran.



O se apartan, deja que los muertos sean guardias civiles y le piden más “favores” a Antonio.


----------



## Juanchufri (24 Jun 2022)




----------



## Seagrams (24 Jun 2022)

Si... y en qué cadena dices que lo echan?


----------



## Tackler (24 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> No lo creo. Las cosas en Europa está muy mal. Saben que no podemos absorber más inmigración.
> El dinero para ayudas sociales cada vez es más escaso.
> Todo apunta a mayor control de fronteras.



Y ahora se dan cuenta? Ahora que no prentendan poner tiritas, que me llevan llamando facha nazi desde 2003


----------



## M.Karl (24 Jun 2022)

Ojo, nos estamos dejando avasallar y humillar por un país tercermundista que no destaca en nada. Reflexionemos sobre esta enormidad y hasta que punto vamos a seguir tolerando que nos sigan chuleando.


----------



## Skywalker22 (24 Jun 2022)

Tackler dijo:


> Y ahora se dan cuenta? Ahora que no prentendan poner tiritas, que me llevan llamando facha nazi desde 2003



Había que mantener, entre otros, el mercado inmobiliario, cuadrar las cuentas de la deuda (ya se sabe, más ciudadanos, menos deuda por ciudadano), mantener chiringuitos, surtir de mano de obra a los explotadores que pretenden disponer de trabajadores a precios ridículos, había que comprar votos, etc.
Pero ahora que no hay pasta para ayudas sociales, ahora que la inflación está disparada, el desempleo es elevado con maquillaje y todo, no hay quien siga financiando deuda, etc, pues ya se sabe, ...


----------



## Frank Grimes Junior (24 Jun 2022)

Bueno no esta tan mal

Monos vs monos


----------



## Seagrams (24 Jun 2022)

circodelia2 dijo:


> Tremendo....pero siempre igual, me imagino delirando claro que un dia entren una manada enorme de estos gorilas al Congreso y empiecen a mamporros con todos, todas y todes y al parlamento europeo lo mismo. Mira mejor que salten la valla de sus urbanizaciones de lujo con vigilancia.
> ....



Si onvre, como que van a morder la mano de quienes les dan de comer. Tu tas crido que los animales son tontos chacho


----------



## Fauna iberica (24 Jun 2022)

Atención pregunta: porque no le hacen esto a Rusia?.


----------



## propellerman (24 Jun 2022)

Los lugares del mundo que ya estaban mal entre los efectos de la pandemia, sequías y las consecuencias económicas de la guerra de Ucrania ahora están peor y en breve estarán bastante peor aún.

O blindamos fronteras, costas y aeropuertos o la avalancha de inmigrantes tercermundistas que se avecina nos manda al guano a velocidad supersónica 

Enviado desde mi M2101K7AG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pepetemete (24 Jun 2022)

Van a Ucrania, a luchar contra los rusos , habridles jrande las puertas


----------



## Roedr (24 Jun 2022)

ANTRUM dijo:


> La ultraderecha aprovechando las desgracias humanas para hacer campaña, muy lícito



BOBO


----------



## Roedr (24 Jun 2022)

Lo más triste de todo es que sería tan fácil blindar las fronteras de C&M y que esto no volviera a pasar.


----------



## Omegatron (24 Jun 2022)

Menos mal que el rey homo iba a parar la invasión abandonando a los saharaguis


----------



## abbadon15 (24 Jun 2022)

dadaw dijo:


> No estoy para nada a favor de la inmigracion muslim, pero hay una gran diferencia entre las fronteras ucranianas y las marroquies.
> En una hay un mar que divide bien bien y donde no lo hay, existe una verja impenetrable para cualquier mujer o niño. En cambio a los ucranianos se les ha ayudado con autobuses y permisos de residencia para que viniesen.



Por que las mujeres y los niños ucranianos son refugiados. Su principal deseo es volver a su pais.

Los africanos solo son invasores que como cualquiera, quieren dejar de vivir rodeados de negros


----------



## weyler (24 Jun 2022)

Menudas orgias se estarán montando las de cruz roja, mañana caminaran como si hubieran bajado de un caballo


----------



## circodelia2 (24 Jun 2022)

Seagrams dijo:


> Si onvre, como que van a morder la mano de quienes les dan de comer. Tu tas crido que los animales son tontos chacho




Si no falla la impresora puede, pero mientras muerden la mano y el cuello de sus perros guardianes. 
....


----------



## Seagrams (24 Jun 2022)

circodelia2 dijo:


> Si no falla la impresora puede, pero mientras muerden la mano y el cuello de sus perros guardianes.
> ....



Los perros son los peones sacrificables


----------



## Ante_Pavelic (24 Jun 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Atención pregunta: porque no le hacen esto a Rusia?.



Porque Rusia no es un país blanco, es un estado multiétnico y multireligioso (la mayor parte de su territorio forma parte de Asia). Además allí ya tienen lo suyo con la chusma mafiosa mahometana del Cáucaso y de las repúblicas exsoviéticas de Asia central.


----------



## mvpower (25 Jun 2022)

Pena no sean escorias de negro de los de aquí.


----------



## Shingen (25 Jun 2022)

Lo suyo es que no lograse entrar ni uno...


----------



## Lux Mundi (25 Jun 2022)

Pero los policías muertos son marroquíes, de ser españoles ya habrían publicado las noticias. Lo que creo que sí que hay son guardia civilies o policías españoles heridos. 

Si es cierto que hay 49, fiambres, se ha tenido que liar muy parda.


----------



## Lux Mundi (25 Jun 2022)

kabeljau dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe si Marruecos tiene algún ministro maricón?




El rey de Marruecos es maricón.


----------



## AssGaper (25 Jun 2022)

Nunca entendí como con un puto lanzallamas no cotienen a esa gente. Pones unas cañerías de gas en las vallas y cuando se acercan las activas y haces un muro de fuego allá donde se concentran y no pasa ni dios.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (25 Jun 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Habria que fortificar la frontera con morteros, artilleria y nidos de ametralladoras.
> 
> A la primera que les rechacemos un asalto a las bravas no vuelven a intentarlo.



Yo los atacaría con mangueras a presión de agua del mar. vienen a perpetrar un genocidio untados por open arms. hay que detenerlos.


----------



## Gotthard (25 Jun 2022)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> Yo los atacaría con mangueras a presión de agua del mar. vienen a perpetrar un genocidio untados por open arms. hay que detenerlos.



Bueno, asi si terminan por colarse, llegan duchados. No es mala idea.


----------



## jabalino (25 Jun 2022)

A ver si van todos a Andalucía y unos cuantos disfrutan de lo votado.


----------



## Lux Mundi (25 Jun 2022)

Acabo de leer en Twitter que están pidiendo ayuda al ejército español. 

¿Para que quieren y tienen las armas?.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (25 Jun 2022)

Se trasca,,,,

enemistados con Argelia y con Marruecos a la vez.

Grande Perro Sanchez....


----------



## Mink (25 Jun 2022)

Habiendo un gobierno que esta empeñado en destruir el pais no se va a hacer nada para remediar todo esto. Pero si que habria que ir pensando en castigar duramente a todos los que han colaborado con los invasores a lo largo de estas ultimas decadas.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (25 Jun 2022)

Ni por qué los llaman refugiados, si se les ve a todos sanos, bien rellenos, fuertes y no hay inválidos, mujeres ni niños.


----------



## ashe (25 Jun 2022)

El precio de dejar la soberania a Bruselas, porque esto tiene fácil solución siendo muy politicamente incorrecto


----------



## vanderwilde (25 Jun 2022)

A todos los que dicen que si tirarles, que si... Todo eso está bien, pero no esperar que ningún político ni lo piense. Es más, los están metiendo queriendo y manteniéndolos con el dinero de los españoles.

Para empezar hay que hacer mesa limpia de políticos. Juzgarlos por alta traición, y aplicarles la pena que eso conlleva. Buscar a los que estén fuera de España, traerlos, y aplicarles lo mismo.

Las ONG's y chiringuitos, desmontados, y que se vayan a trabajar. Si se ponen farrucos, se les da café. Verás qué pronto se les iba a quitar las tonterías.

Después, los españoles a las vallas. Primero que intente saltar, ráfaga y pabajo. Ya no entraría ninguno más.

Se va a acabar así, pero ningún político lo pagará, porque se quitarán del medio, y acabaremos en España a peñascazos uno contra otros.

El que lo dijo en 2005 no se va a equivocar, que la próxima no será a tiros, sino a peñascazos.


----------



## jotace (25 Jun 2022)

Después de los cinco muertos admitidos ayer en los telediarreos y mass mierda digitales, van cambiando el cuento y ya admiten 18 muertos:





Para Sanchinflas fue un éxito de colaboración de nuestro nuevo amiguito Marruecos.


----------



## Abubilla73 (25 Jun 2022)

Y este asalto justo antes de la cumbre de la Otan en Madrid, ¿casualidad?


----------



## PedrelGuape (25 Jun 2022)

vanderwilde dijo:


> A todos los que dicen que si tirarles, que si... Todo eso está bien, pero no esperar que ningún político ni lo piense. Es más, los están metiendo queriendo y manteniéndolos con el dinero de los españoles.
> 
> Para empezar hay que hacer mesa limpia de políticos. Juzgarlos por alta traición, y aplicarles la pena que eso conlleva. Buscar a los que estén fuera de España, traerlos, y aplicarles lo mismo.
> 
> ...



Bueno, bueno, bueno, no perdamos la esperanza.

No todos podrán huir cuando llegue el gran colapso. Y cuando el dinero no valga nada, no habrá escondite seguro para las ratas.

Evidentemente los mas ladrones se irán antes de tiempo con sus familias, pero no todos llegarán a tiempo porque con hambre las huelgas se convertirán en revueltas y los aeropuertos serán puntos calientes a destruir. Y sin dinero no hay ejército ni ley.


----------



## Eremita (25 Jun 2022)

Solo espero y deseo, que el día que estalle bien del todo, miles de familias progres sean multiculturalizadas al completo. Que se pierda su estirpe, por haber hecho posible la invasión.


----------



## c0lch0ner0 (25 Jun 2022)

ANTRUM dijo:


> La ultraderecha aprovechando las desgracias humanas para hacer campaña, muy lícito














Sois el meme de vuestro propio meme.


----------



## Conde Duckula (25 Jun 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Un muerto hace 40 años hubiese evitado estos muertos de hoy.



No sé de quién hablas pero detrás de esto no hay una persona si no muchas.


----------



## c0lch0ner0 (25 Jun 2022)

luca dijo:


> Sí, pero ETA falló. Chapuza hispánica.



Bueno, de hecho ETA favoreció esto con lo de Carrero Blanco pagado por la CIA.


----------



## lefebre (25 Jun 2022)

ANTRUM dijo:


> La ultraderecha aprovechando las desgracias humanas para hacer campaña, muy lícito



Ese es el tema, la ultraderecha se basa en mostrar las desgracias para evitarlas. Mientras la progredumbre las alienta y las oculta. Es un poco como con la menor violada y Mónica Oltra.


----------



## astur_burbuja (25 Jun 2022)

ANTRUM dijo:


> La ultraderecha aprovechando las desgracias humanas para hacer campaña, muy lícito



Vamos a mandar moros a tu mansión, rojo hijo de la gran puta


----------



## A.Daimiel (25 Jun 2022)

me la suda, como si matan un millón. Será por negros


----------



## gonzalo11 (25 Jun 2022)

la policía mora lucha contra la delincuencia, la española los recibe con abrazos


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (25 Jun 2022)

Migrantes.......

Como los pájaros 


No vienen de ningún sitio, esos negros han nacido en las copas de los árboles y van buscando un clima mejor para reproducirse 

Razón no les falta


----------



## c0lch0ner0 (25 Jun 2022)

ANTRUM dijo:


> La ultraderecha aprovechando las desgracias humanas para hacer campaña, muy lícito



Un marroquí violand0 y macheteand0 hasta la mverte a tu hermana y tú sonriendo, pero por otra parte preocupado porque pueda encajar en el discurso de los fachas y lo que vienen avisando desde hace años los conspiracionistas.


----------



## Gonzalor (25 Jun 2022)

Sí, y serán para nosotros.


----------



## Gonzalor (25 Jun 2022)

Dios te oiga. Yo añadiría también a los progres.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (25 Jun 2022)

Aquí recreando la batalla del abismo de helm



Escucho en el horizonte como trotan los caballos de los rohirrim


----------



## jotace (25 Jun 2022)

En el digital saharaui hablan ya de 25:

Mueren 25 subsaharianos a manos de las fuerzas de seguridad de Marruecos durante el asalto en Melilla


----------



## Ante_Pavelic (25 Jun 2022)

Se matan por venir a pagarnos las pensiones...


----------



## Armero_Álvarez (25 Jun 2022)

César92 dijo:


> Dios, parece sacado de Guerra mundial Z.
> 
> Menuda escoria está entrando en nuestra patria.



LO peor no son los negros sino los menamoros


----------



## César92 (25 Jun 2022)

Armero_Álvarez dijo:


> LO peor no son los negros sino los menamoros



Yo ya no distingo. Todos son invasores, no hay invasor bueno.


----------



## horik (25 Jun 2022)

Armero_Álvarez dijo:


> LO peor no son los negros sino los menamoros


----------



## ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS (25 Jun 2022)

A disfrutar del liberalismo, me nutre


----------



## Nicors (25 Jun 2022)

Es una invasión armada, concertada para contra nuestras fronteras. Esa gente no puede estar aquí, tiene que ser expulsada inmediatamente. O si no es puto efecto llamada, el perro dirá lo que quiera, el perro es el primer mafioso.


----------



## jotace (25 Jun 2022)

Menos mal que los muertos son en Marruecos.

En el telediarreo de Dapena 3 le han dedicado un minuto, 18 muertos, 27 según ONJetas, con declaración de Perro " la culpa de las mafias" y rápidamente a loar el llenado de aeropuertos y de hoteles.

¡Pim, Pam, fuera!! Menos tiempo de lo que se publicita el 016 o el fútbol femenino u 80 maripilis que han subido a una montaña.


----------



## Gonzalor (25 Jun 2022)

jotace dijo:


> Menos mal que los muertos son en Marruecos.
> 
> En el telediarreo de Dapena 3 le han dedicado un minuto, 18 muertos, 27 según ONJetas, con declaración de Perro " la culpa de las mafias" y rápidamente a loar el llenado de aeropuertos y de hoteles.
> 
> ¡Pim, Pam, fuera!! Menos tiempo que se publicitar el 016 o el fútbol femenino.



¿Cuando Antonio habla de “mafias”, incluye a las ONGs, como la de su amigo Soros?


----------



## astur_burbuja (25 Jun 2022)

ANTRUM dijo:


> La ultraderecha aprovechando las desgracias humanas para hacer campaña, muy lícito




No tanto como abrir fronteras, dejar que te invadan y darles paguitas a todos con el dinero que no es tuyo. Eso si es muy licito, rojo hijo de la gran puta. Te los vamos a mandar a la casa de tu puta madre


----------



## ElMayoL (25 Jun 2022)

Cuando vea a la policía del lado del bien me dará lastima sus bajas. Mientras tanto me nutren.


----------

